# 1966 gto 389 a/t Starter Problem



## jdhatton (Oct 1, 2011)

Car has been setting for fifteen years. For the past four weeks, I've had diesel in the cylinders. The engine will turn with a socket and ratchet easy.
I had the starter tested at Auto Zone. The said it needs replaced. I really don't place to much faith in the people. So I took the the unit apart carefully.
All looked good. Now it will engage. I can see the gear move forward. But when I put it back in, with the shims and on the front hanger. You can hear it engage, but it won't turn the flywheel. My question is, how far out does the gear go? Maybe it's not moving out far enough to catch the flywheel?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If that was the case, then you'd hear the starter motor winding up. If you can hear the solenoid throwing the gear but don't hear the starter motor turning over, chances are the starter is junk. If you can hear the starter motor turning, but it's not throwing the gear towards the flywheel, then you might get by with just replacing the solenoid.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Did you apply power to it while it was out make sure it spun? Hot to the big terminal, ground to the body. Then short the hot to the S? terminal, and it should kick out and spin, if not it's bad. If you get it spinning, a marginal starter may slow crank or be interemittent. I would just get a rebuilt starter for $50 more or less, and then go at it again.


----------



## 6672pontiac (Oct 23, 2011)

Don't waste any money or any more time in the starter.Your better off with a summit mini starter.You'll never have a problem again!My 66 use to eat starters,until I put a summit in .Its been at least 5 years now with no problems.Heat and compression kills them.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree It's all in the shoddy rebuilds that the reman. companies do....I got a Robb Mc for mine. Go NEW!... E


----------

